# Eclipse/Subversive: Zugriffsfehler



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich einen neuen Workspace erzeugt habe (um verschleppte Fehler auszuschließen) und das Projekt aus einem anderen Workspace importiert habe, kommt es jetzt bei jedem Speichervorgang zu folgenden Fehlern:

SVN: '0x00000025: Send Notifications' operation finished with error: The resource is inaccessible: /SimplePilot/build/classes/configuration/Global/application.properties.
The resource is inaccessible: /SimplePilot/build/classes/configuration/Global/application.properties.

[OK]

SVN: '0x00000025: Send Notifications' operation finished with error: The resource is inaccessible: /SimplePilot/build/classes/configuration/Global/application.properties.
The resource is inaccessible: /SimplePilot/build/classes/configuration/Global/application.properties.

[OK]

Die Datei existiert im SVN-Repository nicht, ich gehe also davon aus, dass hier die lokale Datei gemeint ist. Diese ist jedoch nicht schreibgeschützt, nicht gelockt (kann unabhängig vom Eclipse problemlos umbenannt werden) und zeigt sonst auch keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten. Ich habe mit TortoiseSVN unabhängig vom Eclipse-Plugin den Status der Datei im Repository geprüft und finde zwischen einer Datei ohne Fehler im selben Verzeichnis und dieser Datei keine Unterschiede in den Eigenschaften.

Ich habe im alten Workspace den Fehler bereits einmal gesehen, dort jedoch mit einer anderen Datei. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man dieses Problem angehen könnte?

Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2009)

Vielleicht einfach out-of-sync. Mit F5 Refresh auf der Datei (oder dem Parent Verzeichnis aufrufen)


----------

